# chicken



## Johnpe123 (May 10, 2003)

wut type of chicken to u give to your p's raw, drumsticks with like no salt or other sh!t on it , just curious thx


----------



## o snap its eric (Feb 19, 2003)

any type as long as it is not fat. Cut it like you were going to serve them beefheart


----------



## JesseD (Mar 26, 2003)

*no* chicken stix or anything like that









strictly RAW chicken breast with no preservatives or anything added to them at all.


----------



## DiXoN (Jan 31, 2003)

yes just raw chicken breast is the best and cut it into chunks .
i never make bitesize chunks i make them a little bigger and add a couple a time so they all get into it them remove what they dont eat after they have all fed.
dixon


----------



## MarcusK408 (May 18, 2003)

Johnpe123 said:


> wut type of chicken to u give to your p's raw, drumsticks with like no salt or other sh!t on it , just curious thx


 Give them KFC's extra crispy drumsticks and wings with mashed potatoes/gravy & cole slaw. Oh wait...That's for me! Neeeevermind.


----------



## USAFbOOst (Jul 16, 2003)

MMmmmMMMmmm.....KFC......*DrooL*..........


----------



## RhomZilla (Feb 12, 2003)

Yeah, best things to give your Ps would always be just raw foods. I dont think they have a specialty chef somewhere in the Amazon..


----------



## MarcusK408 (May 18, 2003)

RhomZilla said:


> Yeah, best things to give your Ps would always be just raw foods. I dont think they have a specialty chef somewhere in the Amazon..


 I think I'll be that specialty chef and move to the amazon and cook up some awesome dishes for the p's and feed them.


----------



## Caesar3283 (Jun 18, 2003)

I've heard on this site it might be possible to introduce salmonella(sp?) to your tank by feeding raw chicken. Is this true or has anyone ever had nasty water or sick fish from feeding raw chicken?


----------

